# General > Pets Corner >  Wormer???

## Dadie

What wormer is the most effective and easy to dose my cat?
He is a good mouser and gets worms :: 
I have given him panacur granules but the little pest wont eat his food for days..
And I have tried to give him drontal tablets before... but that ended up in me needing antibiotics for a septic thumb!
As for spot on treatments its a 2 man job ... one to literally sit on the cat while wearing oven gloves brandishing a towel and the other to quickly squeeze on the stuff before releasing the cat from hell!
The dog is easy...smear tab in butter and its gone!
Dont want to have to worm the kids as they can handle the cat better than us... Frodo puts up with more rough treatment from them than us!

----------


## Thumper

Cant remember the brand but you do get one in a syringe that is a bit easier to give cats-although nothing is easy with a cat  ::  x

----------


## majic

there's a wormer you put on the back of there neck cant remember the name though

----------


## Dadie

Tried the spot on stuff!
It was worse than the flea treatment ...... :: 
Multiple lacerations and one bite mark(no blood as through an oven glove) on us!

----------


## majic

sorry read only first part of your thread :Smile:  can you not get drops to put in the feed?

----------


## ShelleyCowie

go to the vet, ask for the de-worming granules. It mixes in with their feed and has no scent so they cant detect anything different. 

Very effective stuff and cheap too. Think its about £1 for a sachet.  :Grin:

----------


## Dadie

The little pest can tell!
Tried most methods.... just wondering if there is something different out there ..somewhere...anywhere...!

----------


## teenybash

The easiest way I have found to worm a cat, without the usual gnashing and lashing of claws and teeth is to mix wormer in butter and smear on cats paws and sides....where they can reach easilly with tongue...cats hate anything greasy or sticky on their coats and are compelled to wash it off, no matter how unpleasant.The doctored butter can be put on quickly..dab, dab, dab....job done and cat then washes themselves profusely while you sit and have a nice cup of tea...after washing your hands of course....... :Smile:

----------


## dragonfly

I use Drontal and hide it in a lump of liver pate, its wolfed down

failing that follow this process  ::

----------


## buggyracer

you can buy drontal online at a quarter of the price the vets charge  :Wink:

----------


## dragonfly

well give us a link BR I have 3 dogs and 3 cats to worm so you can imagine how expensive that is!!

----------


## buggyracer

there are quite a few on line, i use this one regulary http://www.animalmedicines.co.uk/

but its worth checking at the time of order the others, as there prices do change and often have offers on  :Smile:

----------


## Dadie

Might give the butter on the paws a go... just hope Poppy dog doesnt decide to wash the cat though :: 
I worm the cat regulary as he catches and kills small animals and I have 3 small kids in the house and I dont fancy them getting worms  :: 
It is always a fight though and I never know how much of the wormer we actually manage to get inside (tabs/powder)or on the cat(drops)!

----------


## Thumper

You can get an injectable one done at the vet-pricey but maybe worthwhile to stop the worry? x

----------


## Sarah

Drontal is one of the best if you get it in  :Smile:  Finger down the throat isn't nice, but has to be done sometimes and only lasts a few seconds.

If not, you can get Stronghold from the vet, which fleas and ticks too.

----------


## donnick

Try sticking the granules in something really smell like fish tuna

----------


## Rictina

I use Drontal for my woofers, it comes in tablet form so I just stick it in their food.  I dont think that they even see it they are so engrossed in their food, LOL.

----------

